# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Ouriços >  Ajuda na identificaçao deste ouriço

## José Sousa

boas pessoal!
mais uma vez agradeçia a ajuda na identificaçao deste ouriço que se tem vindo a desenvolver no meu aquario!
todas as ajudas sao bem vindas! :SbOk:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá José Sousa  :Olá: 

Será algo parecido com isto?

_Echinometra mathaei_

http://www.edge-of-reef.com/echinoid...amathaeien.htm

----------


## José Sousa

boas julio !
pela foto julgo ser este ouriço pois 
é bastante identico.
já agora pode dizer se tem algum contra ter este animal no aqua?
visto este ouriço só o consseguir ver de noite e ter crescido no aqua e ate hoje nao ter tido problemas a nivel de corais!
mais uma vez o meu muito obrigado pelas respostas que me possam dar! :SbOk:

----------


## João Filipe Ramos

Boas, posso te dizer q tive um, que me derrubava as rochas e come coralina q se farta.
Como n gostei dele houve uma loja q me o aceitou e o vendeu a quem gosta do animal.
No entanto sei q tb comem algas- o meu era só a alga coralina q comia.
1 abraço
Joao Ramos

----------


## José Sousa

boas joao filipe
a foto nao pode ser das prof. mas este ouriço tem já um tamanho conssideravel
quanto a mandar rochas a baixo nao tenho tido problemas.
quanto a alga coralina aí já é diferente pois praticamente nao tenho nenhuma no aqua
mas terei que chatear o pessoal aqui do forum para perceber o que se passa com o aqua para nao ter a dita alga coralina.
um abraço e gracias pela tua resposta.

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá,

tenho um ouriço que só me come a alga coralina quando não o alimento (com granulado)...como tine um problema e fiquei sem grande parte da alga coralina, coloquei-o no refúgio (que estava cheio de filamentosas) e em 2 dias já me limpou metade das algas filamentosas do refúgio. No refúgio não tenho praticamente nenhuma alga coralina.

----------

